# Well,there's always another day



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi, struck-out again, and the crowds that usually crowd the jetties,piers and boardwalk seem to no it too. But there's hope...the 4" bait snatcher's have grown an inch. So......at that rate maybe next year those buggers will be of size. It was a lovely day at the beach so me and the grand-son(3years-old)put the rods down..climb off the jetties and had a ball in the surf.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

Have you tried fishing in the evening or at night? Usually a lot less crowded....


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Jake, crowds are not the problem. If you show-up on a beautiful Sunday morning and your one of a maybe a dozen people on the T-jetty...you no there's no fish. The local folk in A.C. no fishing trends very,very,well. If you live in that area and not fishing.......answer...no fish. I live up the A.C Expressway about 45 mins. When and if it picks up my wife and I will be there after work and at night.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

I usually start fishing the T-Jetty in October. You're right about the locals. They know when the bigger tog show up, and they know when the stripers and blues are around. One Stop Bait & Tackle often gets caught short on bait when the fish show up.

There's ALWAYS fish around the jetty, even in summer. A lot of fluke come up off that rough bottom, and small blues like to pin spearing against the jetty. Weakies have come out of there at night. Kingfish and blowfish can be caught on the sandy beach near the end of the jetty. But the Fall fishing is the best....


----------

